# Kimmy the Koala (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Introducing Kimmy the Koala.
Kimmy is a tubby koala, sewn in the sitting position; he measures 15 inches/39 cms approximately. His tummy measures 18 inches/46 cms. He has elbows and thumbs. I promise these are very easy to create, I use increases and decreases, not short rows.

He can be knitted with any worsted weight/Aran yarns. I have tried eyelash, boa, fleecy yarns such as Snowflake and Pipsqueak, Phildar Phil Douce or soft chenille.

This pattern includes a detailed step-by-step guide; full of photos and tips to help you assemble your koala. Print warning: It may be best to print just the knitting directions and save the step-by-step guide to refer to as and when necessary on screen or it will drink your printer ink and eat your paper!!

Price: £3.50/$5.50

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/198279991/kimmy-the-koala?

Or: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kimmy-the-koala


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh Pat, he is BEAUTIFUL. Your designs are always so cuddly, and tubby and really, really worth knitting.

Natalie


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

South Africa said:


> Oh Pat, he is BEAUTIFUL. Your designs are always so cuddly, and tubby and really, really worth knitting.
> 
> Natalie


Aww thank you Natalie  I don't know why they always turn out with tubby tums and big feet lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW! Ahhh Pat, he's adorable. I love his little thumbs and fingers and you've got your trademark tummy and feet. Look at his cute little face, Pat... Just such a baby. I've got the perfect yarn in my stash for him, hmmm, HIM or I think maybe you've got a little girl in your family. I adore him, him and her, and they look such fun to knit. I'm ready and waiting now.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw this on Ravelry this morning and just swooned!! What an adorable new friend!!! You're so creative!!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Another adorable pattern to add to my collection! I especially love the elbows and fingers. just like a real koala has! My husband took me shopping the other day and I bought some clearance yarns that will be perfect for this. I'm still at my MIL's and she loves seeing me create your critters Pat so lets see if I can get a Koala finished before we leave on Monday morning.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

How adorable, I know I a little boy who would love one! Do they need a home?


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a cute and darling little creature! Another beautiful creature to add to your collection.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute Koala. You've done it again!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, Pat, such a sweet baby!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How adorable


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, you finally got him perfect!!! It took you some time to get him ready to introduce to the world. But, he is perfect. Look at his little "hands"! I love everything about him. 
So cute! When will you be posting the pattern? Is it going to be on Etsy, Craftsy, and Ravelry?? You are just simply the best. Others try, but in my opinion and not to offend others but you make the best patterns for animals. Easy to follow instructions, tutorials on how to put them together and you work very hard to make them perfect. Thank you for this little Koala (they are not bears!!, did you know that??


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

bunnysbaby said:


> How adorable, I know I a little boy who would love one! Do they need a home?


Do they ever!! Do you know I keep meaning to have a sell off of critters. I've got pandas, polars, owls monkeys and now koalas lol! I'll have to take photos and post them in the Classified section but I need to buy boxes first lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, you finally got him perfect!!! It took you some time to get him ready to introduce to the world. But, he is perfect. Look at his little "hands"! I love everything about him.
> So cute! When will you be posting the pattern? Is it going to be on Etsy, Craftsy, and Ravelry?? You are just simply the best. Others try, but in my opinion and not to offend others but you make the best patterns for animals. Easy to follow instructions, tutorials on how to put them together and you work very hard to make them perfect. Thank you for this little Koala (they are not bears!!, did you know that??


Yes I've published it Donnie, the links are on the thread page  lol yes I know they aren't bears!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful support


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Well, you finally got him perfect!!! It took you some time to get him ready to introduce to the world. But, he is perfect. Look at his little "hands"! I love everything about him.
> So cute! When will you be posting the pattern? Is it going to be on Etsy, Craftsy, and Ravelry?? You are just simply the best. Others try, but in my opinion and not to offend others but you make the best patterns for animals. Easy to follow instructions, tutorials on how to put them together and you work very hard to make them perfect. Thank you for this little Koala (they are not bears!!, did you know that??


Yes Donnie. I wonder how many people outside of Australia, actually realize that! Kimmy is a beautifully cute Marsupial. (Not a Bear) LOL.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh he is adorable! I could not resist him! Do you think the free polo pattern you have on your sight would fit him also? 
Big gigantic thank you hug


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Oh he is adorable! I could not resist him! Do you think the free polo pattern you have on your sight would fit him also?
> Big gigantic thank you hug


Thank you Rachel your support is always appreciated  I think the Huggable Hoodie will fit him if you use worsted weight an a size bigger needles. Sleeves may need to be adjusted though.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Yes Donnie. I wonder how many people outside of Australia, actually realize that! Kimmy is a beautifully cute Marsupial. (Not a Bear) LOL.


My Grandson loves animals and would really get after me if I used koala and bear together.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Pat. I can not wait to make him.
When I was a little girl (thousands of years ago,LOL) my Uncle lived in Australia. One year when he came back for a visit he gave me the most beautiful stuffed koala I had even seen. I just loved that toy. Sad to say that my Dad's dog got hold of it while I was away at school and ripped it to bits. I have longed for a new one for years. 
So, I have the perfect yarn ready and plan to make one ASAP. Yet I am still working on my big project. It should be done very soon. Then I have to send it out to someone special. 
Thanks for designing Kimmie. You have filled a want that I did not share with anyone for a long time. At least 40 years.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sure you'll beat me to this one, too, Chris! LOL Isn't he adorable?? Can't wait to get the pattern and give him a go!

Update: I just purchased the pattern and hope to get him started later on today! Another fine pattern, Pat!


chris kelly said:


> WOW! Ahhh Pat, he's adorable. I love his little thumbs and fingers and you've got your trademark tummy and feet. Look at his cute little face, Pat... Just such a baby. I've got the perfect yarn in my stash for him, hmmm, HIM or I think maybe you've got a little girl in your family. I adore him, him and her, and they look such fun to knit. I'm ready and waiting now.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oh Pat, so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh what a perfect koala. You really have outdone yourself this time . Could they be any cuter .? X x x


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Adorablexx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Oh Pat. I can not wait to make him.
> When I was a little girl (thousands of years ago,LOL) my Uncle lived in Australia. One year when he came back for a visit he gave me the most beautiful stuffed koala I had even seen. I just loved that toy. Sad to say that my Dad's dog got hold of it while I was away at school and ripped it to bits. I have longed for a new one for years.
> So, I have the perfect yarn ready and plan to make one ASAP. Yet I am still working on my big project. It should be done very soon. Then I have to send it out to someone special.
> Thanks for designing Kimmie. You have filled a want that I did not share with anyone for a long time. At least 40 years.


Strangely my brother brought one home for me when he was in the Navy, no idea what happened to it  Hope you enjoy Kimmy when you get a chance


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all, you are so kind


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat! What a fabulous designer you are.You bring so much pleasure in to my little life and i thank you for that.Yes i was a bit of the beaten track getting to this one but got it now.Looking forward to seeing all the koala's that will be popping up.x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> I'm sure you'll beat me to this one, too, Chris! LOL Isn't he adorable?? Can't wait to get the pattern and give him a go!
> 
> Update: I just purchased the pattern and hope to get him started later on today! Another fine pattern, Pat!


Come on Donna. Mine's on my needles already. LOL. This is another easy knit. Thank you Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you Maureen 

MzBarnz and Chris, will you two behave!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahh, Pat, you have designed a lovely Aussie Koala! They are just the most beautiful creatures and so cuddly.

I love the way you have designed the little elbows and paws that they have. The face is so sweet too.

I shall have to knit one for my daughter who has recently done a study on them for her PhD as sadly they might be going down the path of extinction - hope not!

I am off to look for some suitable yarn! Thanks, Pat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Ahh, Pat, you have designed a lovely Aussie Koala! They are just the most beautiful creatures and so cuddly.
> 
> I love the way you have designed the little elbows and paws that they have. The face is so sweet too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Letitia. You do realise this little koala came about because of you don't you?? Kind of got the hint  eventually lol!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Letitia. You do realise this little koala came about because of you don't you?? Kind of got the hint  eventually lol!


I am very patient,Pat! Lol!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

DITTO to what everyone else said. Just adorable.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What an adorable little fellow, beautiful design. I am sure you will have many knitters wanting this cute pattern.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I love this bear, I've just purchased the pattern, I'm sure my month old GS will love this when he gets a bit bigger, thank you


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, how cute are they? Love the feet and hands! Another great pattern Gypsycream.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

All I can say is, "Awwwwww"


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww! thank you all so much for your kind comments and support!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely adorable koalas! Pat, are your days somehow longer than 24 hours long? I cannot figure out how you can come up with so many incredible fur baby patterns as frequently as you do! You are one amazing woman! Thanks again!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Absolutely adorable koalas! Pat, are your days somehow longer than 24 hours long? I cannot figure out how you can come up with so many incredible fur baby patterns as frequently as you do! You are one amazing woman! Thanks again!


I wish my days were longer!! These days between Himself and Rowan, #2 son and the cat I don't seem to have one day free to do just what I want to do lol!


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat, He is sooooooo cute. I just got my pattern and would start him today, but it is Friday. My mom always said "don't start anything on Friday, because you will never finish it". I have been wondering what you were working on. What is in that wonderful mind of yours now????? Thank you again for another great pattern. You are such an amazing woman and so generous at sharing your talent with us. 
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

nab said:


> Pat, He is sooooooo cute. I just got my pattern and would start him today, but it is Friday. My mom always said "don't start anything on Friday, because you will never finish it". I have been wondering what you were working on. What is in that wonderful mind of yours now????? Thank you again for another great pattern. You are such an amazing woman and so generous at sharing your talent with us.
> Love & hugs
> Nickie


Well I've never heard that one before Nickie!!! Strange thing is I've just started a new idea and its Friday ooops!!

Seriously thank you for your continued support Nickie, its people like you that drive me on  xxx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been on the lookout for this adorable pattern Pat.. he is just the pinnacle of your talent and I adore him. My angel across the pond has not disappointed.. Again..! Hugs, xo wendy


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

He's so cute! Another Great pattern Pat! :thumbup:


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

So, so cute and I can not wait to start !
Ordered yarn and now I have to wait....
Looking forward to seeing them here
Thank you !


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

So adorable! Your mind must always be working. All I know I can't keep up. I finish one and you pop up with another amazing pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah, so adorable!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I can invision photos of these new babies being posted! So cute!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Well I've never heard that one before Nickie!!! Strange thing is I've just started a new idea and its Friday ooops!!
> 
> Seriously thank you for your continued support Nickie, its people like you that drive me on  xxx


The difference is, Pat, you don't have a Friday because your days all follow one another without an end of the week. So you can't say ''Don't start anything on a Friday because it's the end of the week'', because you don't have a beginning or end of a week. What's happened to your day of rest? LOL.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

He's a beauty you should be very proud ....I want him and the fluffy one awww. G8


----------



## Ceally (Feb 8, 2013)

Just so darn cute!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless you all for your kindness xx


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> The difference is, Pat, you don't have a Friday because your days all follow one another without an end of the week. So you can't say ''Don't start anything on a Friday because it's the end of the week'', because you don't have a beginning or end of a week. What's happened to your day of rest? LOL.


Chris I love this. You just took care of my Fridays too. I am retired and I'm like Pat I do not have an end of the week any more. lol
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Well I've never heard that one before Nickie!!! Strange thing is I've just started a new idea and its Friday ooops!!
> 
> Seriously thank you for your continued support Nickie, its people like you that drive me on  xxx


Pat I just love you. As you can see, Chris Kelly has solved the Friday issue for us. I have started and finished things I have started on Fridays. I can't wait to find out what is cooking in that wonderful mind of yours.
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are so adorable.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, too adorable


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh He's sooo cute Pat another on my to do list :-D


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Tintin


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the Koala--I think you are the queen of stuffed animal patterns!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another winner, Pat. I know you named her after me. :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Kimmy and yes you are quite right of course


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Closing this thread, as it's reached it's limit. Enjoy those koalas!


----------

